# Latest Fowlr and Reef



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

yeyah awesome clams.. awesome triggers awesome in general

brought to you by mangroves...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the clams are looking sexy. good choice

and as always loving the trigger. and i







you puffer. i have one in my 100g. they are my ultimatye favouritest fish. love their marble eyes and their little smiles. and they have so much personality.
yours puffed up yet?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> the clams are looking sexy. good choice
> 
> and as always loving the trigger. and i
> 
> ...


Yeah Ill catch my puffer floating around like a ball every once in a while... The eel startles him, or Ive seen it as random as n e thing, juts one minute fine next minute puff, I read somewhere they will fill up and stretch... I dont know lol... but ty I love all my fish I just set up a 5 gallon pea puffer tank/freshwater and those guys are adorable too


----------

